# empty /dev/sound no /dev/dsp  What's going on?

## duff

I've been struggling with this Gentoo installation for about 4 days, and it's all because of my ALC 201 sound chip.  But I've found a kernel patch for and I'm not getting any erros so far.  But I'm missing alot from my /dev directory.  No dsp, no audio, no mixer, and the /dev/sound it empty.  I've tried MAKEDEV, but all that did was generate a bunch of 'mv' errors.  Does this have anything to do with running devfs? Someone please help!

Also, in the /dev directory, there's quite a few files with a date stamp of Decemeber 31, 1969?  What's going on here?

----------

## duff

Well, compiling the OSS sound module and modprobe'ing sound brought them back...but I'm not using any modules under the OSS heading?  Does this make sense.  

Trying to access /dev/audio or /dev/dspW gives me "No such devices or address".

Any ideas....anyone?

----------

## DanielArnold

 *duff wrote:*   

>  I've tried MAKEDEV, but all that did was generate a bunch of 'mv' errors.

 

Same thing at my system (using es1371 sound driver)

MAKEDEV keeps complaining about permissions.

----------

## rac

If you are using devfs, you don't need MAKEDEV, and it will indeed complain about permissions.  /dev belongs to devfsd, and if you want it to put things in there, /etc/devfsd.conf is the place to tell it so.

----------

